# Flit Wheels



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about these wheels.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=151866

I have no connection with the seller but I have signed up for the Group Buy. They claim the hubs are made for them (not sure by who) and the rims are not Giantex (again-not sure by who) and they are hand assembled in the US in Michigan.

I am looking for a 50mm set for TT use only and the price is definitely right.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad you posted this. I was planning on purchasing the Zephyr set in a few weeks to race with in the Spring, but now that I see theres a group buy I'm jumping on it early. All I can say is you cannot go wrong for wheels like this at that price. I've weighed all my options and after a few weeks of researching, I decided I would go with these wheels as opposed to other 'off brand' (new) wheels, or going with Ebay.

I hope others sign up, we need 5 more, and only 10 get the discount.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been pondering the last couple of days whether I should risk purchasing wheels from a newly established company especially when there isn't much history on the product quality. The 20 month warranty they're offering means nothing if the company folds after a year. The website stated the wheels are locally built, however the workmanship is questionable as any bike enthusist can build their own wheels. I built my own wheels two decades ago which are currently in use on my vintage Guerciotti bike... both my Ambrosio and Mavic wheels.

Eventually, I decided to sign up for a set of the Zephyr with the CX-Ray upgrade as the price is very attractive for carbon wheels. I was looking at the Reynolds DV46T which is almost double the price of the Zephyr. Oh well, I will now be shopping for a set of Swiss stop yellow replacement pads.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

someone attached to the company has been posting on here recently, I will look for the threads.


----------



## sokyroadie (Jan 8, 2006)

My wheels arrived today and here are the preliminary findings:

BTW - I got Campy with the std. Laser spokes.

Good packaging -separate boxes - no damage
Weight was spot on. actual (digital scale) 1380g (F 600g R 780g) claimed 1383g
Fit and finish were good - lots of bubbles under decals - you know the solution
Wheels were true and hubs spun VERY freely.
Still not sure who makes the hubs and rims

Overall impression - a killer deal for the price. The group buy was $599.00 + $35.00 shipping.

Tires are ordered and will post an "Official" review after riding

Jeff


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

sokyroadie: pics? I think you said you dont have tires yet, but I wouldnt mind seeing the wheels instead of just on the website. I am on the group buy, just havnt paid yet (waiting for the paycheck).


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I just signed up for the group buy last night and got a PM from Flit, so I'm in.

Did the CX-Ray option too. Looking forward to getting them!

Here is the bike and wheel set that they are replacing:


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

why did they have to sell out of Campy so quickly?


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe they have very limited supply of Campy hubs for the group buy. However, there will be new Campy supply coming in the new year. I'm unsure if the group buy will extend that long. You may want to find out from Christy at Flit wheels.


----------



## flitchristy (Oct 10, 2008)

rlim said:


> I believe they have very limited supply of Campy hubs for the group buy. However, there will be new Campy supply coming in the new year. I'm unsure if the group buy will extend that long. You may want to find out from Christy at Flit wheels.


yea, we are running a tad low on campy hubs, so we limited them in the group buy. 
We should have have a refill of our campy stock by christmas. 
as far as the group buy, once 10 spots are filled the group buy is closed.

check out the group buy thread to see some pics of those who already got their wheels.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=481288


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

mine shipped today! :thumbsup:


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

Got mine on the bike today, the tires are still stretching. So, I've done any gluing
or rides yet, cannot wait too!


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice ... As I live in Toronto, Canada, I'll have to pick mine up next weekend at my buddies place in Niagara Falls, NY. I'm patiently waiting to see how it'll look on my bike. I'll post pics as well ..


----------



## Garrison (Nov 15, 2008)

will Flit be producing any carbon clinchers anytime soon?


----------



## flitchristy (Oct 10, 2008)

we have Al clinchers coming in december. 

Who else would be interested in carbon clinchers? how deep? 38mm? 100mm? 
We have been kicking the idea around, but we need more feedback.


----------



## Garrison (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm interested in 38mm carbon clinchers. But will you ship to Singapore?Haha. Depends on the price and the weight too, I guess. You think it's possible to built 38mm carbon clinchers below 1.5kg? Some areas here can be quite windy, so using too deep wheels will be a hassle.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

magic said:


> Got mine on the bike today, the tires are still stretching. So, I've done any gluing
> or rides yet, cannot wait too!



What length valve extender did you get to fit your wheels?


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

rlim said:


> What length valve extender did you get to fit your wheels?



I got the 40mm Conti extenders. I ordered my tires (tyres...) from Probikekit, got a set of Conti Sprinter Gatorskins for this time of year and just added those extenders. They are a little long, could have gone a bit shorter.

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y1347

I have other sizes around will try some out next time I pull the tires off or change them.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

flitchristy said:


> we have Al clinchers coming in december.
> 
> Who else would be interested in carbon clinchers? how deep? 38mm? 100mm?
> We have been kicking the idea around, but we need more feedback.


Regarding the 100mm deep ones, you should post on sites like BeginnerTrathlete, Slowtwitch.com or other large Tri focused sites. Tons of triathletes buying and looking to buy aero wheels. Maybe thinking along the lines of a 100mm front and rear set or a 50mm (Zephyr) front and 100mm rear option.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

I was looking at the Conti extenders as well and wasn't sure if they'll be too long/short. PBK also has the Vittoria valve extensions that may be slightly shorter (base on the picture they posted).

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A7450

They did not mention length. I've posted a question back to PBK requesting more info. on the length.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Carbon clinchers*

I would only get a carbon clincher set, I'm not interested in tubulars anymore.. I'd be interested 4 sure if they had carbon clinchers in the lineup.


----------



## Garrison (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm this close to getting Williams System 38 clinchers. Might ask my friend to bring it mack for me when he goes to USA in dec.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

These look like the same rims (WH-005) made by Gigantex/Equinox that also appear on the Vueltas, Neuvations, Blackwell Research, etc.

At $600, this isn't bad at all. The Vuelta deal was considerably better though. Although, the Vueltas didn't have Sapim spokes.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> These look like the same rims (WH-005) made by Gigantex/Equinox that also appear on the Vueltas, Neuvations, Blackwell Research, etc.
> 
> At $600, this isn't bad at all. The Vuelta deal was considerably better though. Although, the Vueltas didn't have Sapim spokes.



That was asked over at bikeforums.net:



> We always get asked if we use gigantex rims. I think gigantex rims are good rims, and no shame in using them. We did get samples from gigantex, and they were top notch. But we wanted somthing better/different. Specifically we wanted somthing more towards the specs we wanted -thicker spoke bed, angled drilling for our spoke pattern and dish(road vs track), just to name a few.
> 
> right now, we are working on a crazy light climbing wheelset. somthing along the lines of reynolds KOM.
> 20mm carbon tubular weighing in at 1020g.
> ...


Here is the thread: http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=481288&page=2

I saw a pic of the FSA K-Force wheels this weekend and thought those look like the FLITs and they are about the same weight.... hummmmmmm


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

magic said:


> That was asked over at bikeforums.net:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they ever say what rims they use? Because I never saw them say directly that they DO NOT use gigantex/equinox rims. And I have to say, having ordered those wheels in both 3k weave and unidirectional fibers, they look very similar.
Nothing bad against Gigantex. I really enjoy mine and I've ridden them on singletrack mtb trails as well.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> These look like the same rims (WH-005) made by Gigantex/Equinox that also appear on the Vueltas, Neuvations, Blackwell Research, etc.
> 
> At $600, this isn't bad at all. The Vuelta deal was considerably better though. Although, the Vueltas didn't have Sapim spokes.


I was getting ready to prep my wheel for glue when I came upon the label WH-005 fixated on the rims. It seems that they are Gigantex rims. I am not familiar with Gigantex … let alone carbon wheels. The wheels are light and for $600 seem like a great deal. I’ve taken the CX-Ray upgrade and replaced the skewers with titanium ones.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

rlim said:


> I was getting ready to prep my wheel for glue when I came upon the label WH-005 fixated on the rims. It seems that they are Gigantex rims. I am not familiar with Gigantex … let alone carbon wheels. The wheels are light and for $600 seem like a great deal. I’ve taken the CX-Ray upgrade and replaced the skewers with titanium ones.


Solid. You'll really enjoy these wheels. I have nothing but good things to say about the WH-005 rims. I dared to take them up on some singletrack mtb trails here and they were rock solid. The weight is good too. Mine have the standard PSR spokes.

Not sure why Flit would appear to deny using Gigantex rims. It's not like customers aren't eventually going to find out. However, if you're a manufacturer using Gigantex rims, the Vueltas from BD are a substantially better deal, if they have the $398 Christmas deal again this year. Like I said though, those don't have the Sapim spokes though, so all in all, I think you got a really nice deal. Plus, my decals are kind of ugly, and damn if I'm not a style 'ho.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I noticed the WH-005 label when prep'ing my rims too. Don't really care, for the money I feel that I got a very good deal.

Plus the stickers melted off when I spilled a little tublular glue remover while cleaning up the braking surface. So mine are sticker free now.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> Did they ever say what rims they use? Because I never saw them say directly that they DO NOT use gigantex/equinox rims. And I have to say, having ordered those wheels in both 3k weave and unidirectional fibers, they look very similar.
> Nothing bad against Gigantex. I really enjoy mine and I've ridden them on singletrack mtb trails as well.


Not my pic, but I have the same WH005 decal on mine too:


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

magic said:


> I noticed the WH-005 label when prep'ing my rims too. Don't really care, for the money I feel that I got a very good deal.
> 
> Plus the stickers melted off when I spilled a little tublular glue remover while cleaning up the braking surface. So mine are sticker free now.


------------------------------

Black bike with solid black carbon wheels ... nice!!:thumbsup:


----------

